# Problème imprimante Xerox Phaser 8400



## Lalis (29 Août 2006)

Nous avons acheté il ya un an 1/2 (eh oui, fini la garantie  ) une Xerox Phaser 8400 (imprimante à encre solide).
Elle est brusquement tombée en rade début aout. La panne a été identifiée grâce au code d'erreur et il s'agit   d'une panne du moteur d'impression. Autant dire que l'imprimante est grillée. On attend le devis du réparateur, mais on craint un prix exorbitant.

Quelqu'un sait-il si ce type de panne est fréquent sur ce type d'imprimante, en principe conçue pour un usage professionnel ? 
Le cout d'achat est conséquent, idem pour les consommables, or nous pensions, avec un tel investissement, en avoir pour un moment...  

Quelles autres solutions préconiseriez-vous ? Acheter un moteur d'occase à une entreprise qui change son parc ? Pleurer et faire pipi partout ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

Bon, pour la derni&#232;re solution que tu envisage, si tu peux &#233;viter de faire &#231;a sur le forum ... 



Sinon, moi, j'attendrais quand m&#234;me le devis du r&#233;parateur. Des fois, on a des surprises ... Pas toujours, mais des fois.


----------



## Lalis (30 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour la dernière solution que tu envisage, si tu peux éviter de faire ça sur le forum ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, moi, j'attendrais quand même le devis du réparateur. Des fois, on a des surprises ... Pas toujours, mais des fois.



Je vais suivre tes deux conseils.


----------



## magicdum (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, je viens de lire votre sujet car justement il y a un an et demi , ma boite a acheté une xerox phaser 8400 et viens de tomber en panne. J'ai vu avec l'assistance xerox que c'est la tete d'impression qui est bloqué (d'apres le numero derreur) or le devis de réparation s'élève à 356 HT (quand meme un tiers du prix de l'imprimante !!!).
Mon numéro d'erreur est 07.010.43. Est-ce le meme pour vous? avez-vous eu un devis?
merci


----------



## Lalis (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
le numéro d'erreur est le 07.009.42.4162, ce qui correspond, d'après notre revendeur, à une panne de moteur d'impression !!!:afraid: 
Nous attendons encore le devis, mais entre temps, nous sommes allés sur des forums Xerox pour savoir si les pannes étaient fréquentes sur la Phaser 8400, et la réponse est... oui   Ton message le confirme encore.
Nous réfléchissons à ce qu'il convient de faire maintenant, mais tant qu'on n'a pas le devis... Comme nous sommes des particuliers, faut croire que ça presse pas, mais en attendant, on ne peut plus imprimer à la maison.
Tu aurais une suggestion ?


----------



## 206gdail (11 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,
si vous etes interessé , je vends une imprimante phaser 8400DX en parfait état de fonctionnement. Je suis passé au A3 couleur.​


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2006)

206gdail a dit:


> bonjour,
> si vous etes interessé , je vends une imprimante phaser 8400DX en parfait état de fonctionnement. Je suis passé au A3 couleur.​



J'en parle à mon premier ministre. Indique-nous le prix en MP, à toutes fins utiles.
A bientôt,
Lalis


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2006)

206gdail a dit:


> bonjour,
> si vous etes interessé , je vends une imprimante phaser 8400DX en parfait état de fonctionnement. Je suis passé au A3 couleur.​





Lalis a dit:


> J'en parle à mon premier ministre. Indique-nous le prix en MP, à toutes fins utiles.
> A bientôt,
> Lalis



Vous êtes gentils, à l'avenir, pour ce genre d'échanges, vous procédez direct par MP ou par les petites annonces. Merci


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vous êtes gentils, à l'avenir, pour ce genre d'échanges, vous procédez direct par MP ou par les petites annonces. Merci



Désolée. :rose:


----------

